# FR: quelqu'un / quelque chose / personne / rien + de + adjectif



## TRG

Hi-
Why does one say-

Je n'ai jamais rencontré quelqu'un d'aussi intelligent que toi.

as opposed to-

Je n'ai jamais rencontré quelqu'un aussi intelligent que toi.

TRG

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## geostan

Indefinite and interrogative pronouns modified by an adjective require the use of de. One can give many examples:

personne d'intelligent, rien d'extraordinaire, quelqu'un d'important, quelque chose d'utile, qui d'autre, quoi de neuf. Even when other adjuncts are used, the structure is the same,

hence: Je n'ai jamais rencontré personne d'aussi intelligent qu'elle. Note too that the adjectives remain in the masculine singular form.

Cheers


----------



## gweched

"Quelque chose" or "quelqu'un" followed by an adjective demands  "de". There is no logic for that, it's just the use.
quelque chose de bien
quelqu'un d'intelligent


----------



## Xanthius

So, does that mean (and excuse the bad examples) you would say...

1) Mon père, c'est une personne intelligente
2) Je ne connais personne d'intelligent
3) je ne connais pas de filles d'intelligent (nothing personal, but I wanted a 'la' example)

Just wondering..!?

Thanks,


----------



## Cath.S.

Hello Xanthius,

je ne connais pas de filles d'intelligent 
has to be 
je ne connais pas de filles intelligentes. 

Your first two examples are good.


----------



## geostan

As already said, your third example is incorrect. The rule applies only to indefinite pronouns. Filles is not an indefinite pronoun. That is why only the masculine form of adjectives is used.


----------



## mikenike

Est-ce qu'on faire l'accord avec "quelque chose"?

Quelle phrase est correcte:

1) J'ai vu quelque chose blanc.
OU
2) J'ai vu quelque chose blanche.

Merci


----------



## anangelaway

Bonjour mikenike,  

If you're trying to translate it from _''I've seen something white''_, then you are missing *'de'* somewhere in your sentence # 1. ( blanc )


----------



## charlie2

I would go for your first choice with "de".

_J'ai vu quelque chose de blanc._


----------



## Cath.S.

Quelque chose de + masculine singular adjective. 
Quelque chose de vert, de beau, de grand.


----------



## mikenike

In some cases can you say just "quelque chose + adj." not "quelque chose de +adj." ?


----------



## ChiMike

As a matter of satisfaction of curiosity and NOT as something anyone should be doing instead of learning the basic rule (_quelque chose + de + masculine adjective_), there are a VERY few cases where it CAN be done by French writers (Proust, Maurois) who know what they are doing. For examples, you can look at paragraph 589 of Grevisse, _Le Bon Usage_. It is most frequent when they are using "_quelque chose + adjective + que_ + a subjunctive verb tense" or another construction using a verbal phrase following the _quelque chose_ (with or without adjective) which indicates that the matter is concessive - where English would use: "whatever it might be" or "whatever thing it might be." In these cases, "chose" retains its full gender and the adjective or participle directly following it is feminine. But these cases are not ones you will run across in everyday speech or, in fact, with great frequency even in reading. Here is an example you can find on line in the Trésor de la Langue Française:



> _En constr. concessive. _*Quelque chose que* + subj. Quelle que soit la chose que :
> --- La fascination puissante qu'exerce sur l'âme, comme sur les organes, le passage monotone et continu de _quelque _*chose *_errante que ce soit,_ me possède et ne laisse pas mes yeux se détourner un moment de leur spectacle. M. DE GUÉRIN, _Journal intime, _1835, p. 235.
> *Rem.* Dans cet emploi, _chose_ reste subst. fém. variable.




*However*, when used with a definite or indefinite article, _quelque chose_ is always invariable (neutral, if one wishes), which, in French, means use of the default gender - masculine (_*un* quelque chose: Voulez-vous prendre *un petit* quelque chose? _Would you like to eat a little somthing?). When an adjective or participle is used to define the _nature_ of the "quelque chose", it is ALWAYS correct if it FOLLOWS the "quelque chose" (ordinarily not preceded by "un" or "le" in such phrases, just as in the use of "something" in English) AND that adjective is preceded by "de": _quelque chose de + masculine adjective_. It is, except for the very rare exceptions noted in the first paragraph above, always wrong if it is not, and, therefore, always inserting "de" is what all non-native speakers should *always* do.

Thus, _quelque chose de blanc_, _de vert_, _de grand_, _de mystérieux_, as was stated above by all the native speakers.


----------



## lily-rose

gweched said:


> "Quelque chose" or "quelqu'un" followed by an adjective demands  "de". There is no logic for that, it's just the use.



There is a logic behind it. I'm better in English linguistics than my own but still, I think it's because it's far easier to say if you add a "d" after.
In "Quelqu'un intelligent" , you have to mark a pause between the two words.
In "Quelqu'un d'intelligent", it feels more fluent.


----------



## Thomas1

Quelqu'un sait-il la raison pour laquelle on utilise de + adjectif avec quelque chose et pas un adjectif ?
On dit, par exemple :
_quelque chose d'important_
mais pas :
_quelque chose importante_.

Merci d'avance,
Thomas


----------



## geostan

Chose n'est pas un nom féminin dans votre exemple. "Quelque chose" est un pronom indéfini, le contraire de "rien." Les deux expressions exigent la préposition *de* lorsqu'ils sont suivis d'un adjectif.

On dit aussi:

Quoi de neuf, rien d'extraordinaire, quelqu'un d'important, personne d'autre. A part le premier, ce sont tous des pronoms indéfinis.

Cheers!


----------



## agueda

Bonjour,
I'm trying to translate the following sentence into French:
"He is almost like an infant that becomes happy at the sight of something pretty […]."

Here's my attempt:
"[…] à la vue de quelque chose très jolie […]."

My teacher commented that:
1) I need a preposition between "chose" and "très jolie",
2) "jolie" is in a wrong gender.

But I have no clue how to correct (1) and (2)...  Especially for (2), I don't know why "jolie" isn't feminine,  since"quelque chose" is feminine...
Please help me, I'm confused!!!

Thanks very much~


----------



## sylfo

Hello,

The correct sentence would be "[…] à la vue de quelque chose *de *très joli […]"

"Quelque chose" must be followed by "de" in your sentence.
When "quelque chose" is followed by an adjective this one is always masculine (although "chose" is feminine...).
This sentence is now grammatically correct although with the context it might be improved.

I hope it will help.

I wasn't meaning that "quelque chose" is masculine only when followed by an adjective. "Quelque chose" is always considered as masculine, for ex. : "Quelque chose est arriv*é*" (and not "arrivée").


----------



## Slim Harpo

Bonjour

Would I be correct here, with the masculine ending?

Cette femme, c'est quelqu'un de très danger*eux.  

*Merci d'avance


----------



## Conchita57

Yes, you would: 'quelqu'un de' takes a masculine adjective.


----------



## dlr21

Bonjour,

I understand that the following means, "i want something pretty" - 

"je voudrais quelquel chose de joli"

and that the "de" doesn't translate into english here. How, though, do the french understand/'hear' de in this case - of,some,any,with? or in general where the indefinite pronoun is followed by de and an adjective.

i hope that is clear?!

merci,

Dean.


----------



## CapnPrep

They hear it as [də]…  Seriously, in this case _de_ is just a part of the construction, and it has no (clearly identifiable) meaning.

There is a "constructional" aspect in English, too: the adjective comes after the word it modifies. This is unusual. We don't say _flower pretty_ or _outfit pretty_, so how do you "understand/hear" the position of the adjective in _something pretty_?


----------



## Maître Capello

In your example, you can think of _de_ as "that is": _quelque chose *de* joli_ = something *[that is]* pretty

At any rate, I agree with CP: _qqch de_ <adjective> is an idiom.


----------



## Mnemosyne

Est-ce qu'on dit *de neuf, de brillant, de spécial, etc.* seulement après quelque chose?  Oui?  On ne dit pas *des femmes de ravissantes*.  Euuughhhh, horrible!  Alors, pourquoi est-ce qu'on ne dit pas *quelque chose ravissante?  *Pourquoi le "de," c'est nécessaire pour "quelque chose"?


----------



## tilt

_Quelque chose ravissante _peut se dire, mais signifie _une certaine chose ravissante_.
Pour que l'expression _quelque chose _garde la signification de _something_, il faut effectivement mettre _de _avant l'adjectif qui la complète.

Le sujet a été indirectement abordé dans ce fil.


----------



## Mnemosyne

Hmmmm, je pense que je comprends maintenant.

Alors, dans ce contexte:

_On demanda à la princesse comment elle avait dormi.  - Bien mal! répondit elle.  C'est à peine si j'ai fermé les yeux de toute la nuit!  Dieu sait ce qu'il y avait dans le lit!  C'était *quelque chose de dur* qui m'a rendu la peau toute violette...._

La princesse aurait pu aussi dire _c'était quelque chose dure_?  Parce que c'était une chose spécifique dans le lit?


----------



## sarah82

Non on ne peut pas.
Pour confirmer ce que dit tilt, quelque chose ravissante veut bien une certaine chose ravissante mais c'est une tournure qui n'est employée que rarement et qui fait partie à mon avis du langage soutenu. On trouve cette tournure en poésie par exemple.

Je traduirais cela en anglais par _some_ _beautiful thing/some beautiful creature_, etc. 
et pas _something beautiful_ qui donne en français _quelque chose de ravissant_


----------



## temple09

Hi!

I have come across the following - "je cherche quelqu’un de motivé pour remplacer ma secrétaire".

However, I am a little confused as to the finer detail within. Is speaker saying that he is looking for someone who is a motivated person, and that person is someone the speaker wants to replace the secretary? Or is the speaker saying that he is looking for someone whose (individual) motivation is to replace the secretary?

Subtle difference, but I want to ensure that I have got it correct. What confuses me is the use of "quelqu'un + *DE* + past participal". I don't understand why the DE is needed, since surely "a motivated person" would be "quelqu'un motivé"?


----------



## jann

> looking for  someone who is a motivated person, and that person is someone the  speaker wants to replace the secretary?
> 
> looking for  someone whose (individual) motivation is to replace the secretary


When you have an indefinite word like _quelqu'un _(or _quelque chose, _etc.) and you want to describe that thing with an adjective, you link the adjective via _de.

quelqu'un de motivé =_ someone motivated, a motivated person

This then acts as a unit in your sentence.  Does that help?


----------



## Aoyama

> Is speaker saying that he is looking for someone who is a motivated person, and that person is someone the speaker wants to replace the secretary?


that is what it is here ...
If this boss were 





> looking for someone whose (individual) motivation is to replace the secretary


 (a bit strange), it would then be :
_cherche quelqu’un motivé pour remplacer ma secrétaire_ or better : _cherche quelqu’un dont la motivation serait de remplacer ma secrétaire _. But then, who knows, that could be close to sexual harassment (depending on what the former secretary stood for ...).



> _quelqu'un de motivé =_ someone motivated, a motivated person


 or also, someone _driven_ (by/ motivé par)


----------



## yuechu

Bonjour à tous,

I was watching a French TV show today (Plus belle la vie, épisode  422, 14m55), and heard a woman say "Tu as dit quelque chose intéressant  ... ". I thought that I must have misheard, since I learnt that there  should be a "de" between "quelque chose" and the adjective following.  After relistening, I realized that she clearly pronounces "quelque chose  intéressant" without a "de".

Is the "de" optional? (d'un point de vue normatif ou descriptif ?) or is it sometimes omitted in  speech, but kept in writing?

Thanks/Merci d'avance !


----------



## snarkhunter

Hello,

No, "d' " is *not* optional... in most cases.

But if you're sure you did hear "intéressant", then it must have been followed by some kind of name.

"Quelque chose intéressant (_someone's name, for instance_)"

That is, "quelque chose *qui intéresse* (_that person_)".

Otherwise, it should have been "quelque chose *d'*intéressant" = _something interesting_

"Quelque chose _intéressant_ X" = "Quelque chose *d'*intéressant *pour* X"


----------



## Donaldos

It sounds very unusual to me...


----------



## Maître Capello

This is probably a mistake. I mean, if the woman had had the time to think it through, she probably would have included the _de_.

At any rate, omitting _de_ in the expression _quelque chose *de*_ <adjectif> would be really strange. I would personally never say it that way.


----------



## pollylove92

Bonjour,

Je faisais une traduction et la phrase "There was nothing better to do" était mal écrit, en fait il faut écrire:

"Il n'y avait rien de mieux a faire" en lieu de "Il n'y avait rien  mieux a faire"

Il y a quelqu'un qui puisse m'expliquer pourquoi?

Merci!


----------



## djweaverbeaver

Salut,

Quand un _adjectif _suit les mots *ne...rien, ne...personne, * et leurs contraires* quelque chose,* ou _*quelqu'un*_, il est toujours précédé du mot *de*:

Il *n*'y a _*rien d'*_*intéressant *à la télé ce soir.
Il y a *quelque chose* *d'intéressant *à la télé ce soir.
Je _*ne *_connais _*personne de *_*compétent *dans cette équipe.
Je l'aime parce qu'elle est *quelqu'un* *de bien *et *de **sincère*.

L'adjectif ici qualifie un pronom indéfini.  On peut faire la même chose après d'autres indéfinis tels que _*certains de*_, _*aucun de*_, _*autre chose de*_ ou devant l'épithète des nom de nombres *un/deux/trois/etc. de* (Il y en a *deux de trop*).


----------



## Marcius Sanctus

Is there a difference between *quelqu'un* and *quelqu'un de*.

J'ai vu *quelqu'un* sur le rocher.

Il apparaît comme *quelqu’un de* réfléchi, *d’*intelligent, *de *pragmatique …

Could you, please, give me more examples?

Thanks.


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,

The words _quelqu'un_ (someone), _quelque chose _(something)_, personne _(nobody) and _rien _(nothing) require the preposition _de _when they are used with an adjective.

_Quelqu'un d'intelligent _(someone clever),
_Rien de bon_ (nothing good),
etc.


----------



## EdK

I'm sorry, I'm just a beginner in French, so this is a very basic question.  Can someone please explain why this is written as "de mignon" and not just "mignon" in this sentence:  Je cherche quelque chose de mignon pour mes amis"?  "Mignon" is an adjective so I don't understand why it isn't simply "...quelque chose mignon..."  Thanks in advance.


----------



## wildan1

_Quelque chose de + adjective_ is equivalent to _Something + adjective_

So here: _something cute._


----------



## EdK

Thanks wildan1.  I understand what it means but why the need for "de"?  Is there a reason why mignon can't modify chose without the de, i.e., quelque chose mignon?


----------



## Locape

'Quelque chose' + adjective doesn't work without 'de' in french, you need a preposition, 'quelque chose de gentil/nouveau/spécial...' I think you're used to the english structure, so it maybe seems weird in french, but it isn't.


----------



## Knoodle

One of the hardest things for French (or any language) beginners is to set aside English grammatical concepts and learn the language's rules. Quelque chose de adjective is just a thing. The simple answer to your question of 'why' is 'because that's the way it is'.

Similarly, in your sentence "Je cherche quelque chose" - when I was first learning, I kept adding 'pour' (e.g. je cherche pour quelque chose').  Took me a while to stop doing that.

Bonne chance!


----------



## Hildy1

The advice above is good: you just have to accept that different languages work in different ways.

The same construction is used with quelqu'un, personne, and rien.
quelque chose de mignon - something sweet, cute, charming
quelqu'un de gentil - someone nice
personne d'intéressant - no one interesting
rien de différent - nothing different


----------



## EdK

Lol. Ok, I can definitely understand the rationale of "because that's the way it is."  Thanks all for your time!


----------



## Tesserete

Hi all, based on the paradigm of quelque chose d'intéressant, quelqu'un d'intéressant, etc., is "de" needed in the construction "j'en ai un d'intéressant" (=I have an interesting one [to share, etc]?" Merci!


----------



## Bezoard

Yes, "de" is needed, although in some special circumstances you might do without it.


----------



## Maître Capello

You may think of "_*de*_ <adjectif>" as "_*qui est/sont/*_*etc.* <adjectif>."

_quelqu'un *d'*intéressant = quelqu'un *qui est* intéressant
quelque chose *d'*intéressant = quelque chose *qui est* intéressant
ne…personne *d'*intéressant = ne…personne *qui soit* intéressant
ne…rien *d'*intéressant = ne…rien *qui soit* intéressant_

Note, however, that with a numeral, it is certainly a lot better to use _de_, but you may hear it without the preposition in informal speech. Anyway, with a numeral I would rather use a relative clause instead:

_un intéressant_ () / _un *d'*intéressant_ () / _un *qui est* intéressant_ 
_deux intéressants_ () / _deux *d'*intéressants_ () / _deux *qui sont* intéressants_


----------



## Tesserete

Merci bien pour ces précisions, Bezoard et Maître Capello!


----------

